# Betriebsmittel Kennzeichnung



## Tmbiz (8 Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

aktuell beschäftige ich mich mit dem Thema der Betriebsmittel Kennzeichnung. Mein Kollegen und ich müssen immer mehr Maschinen für das Ausland bauen und haben
quasi immer schon jeder nach seinem eigenen System gewurschtelt. Dieses soll nun beendet werden. Daher suchen wie nach einer eindeutigen und allgemein anerkannten 
Möglichkeit die Schemas zu erstellen. 

Es soll so sein, dass z.B. das Motoren eine eindeutige Kennung erhalten sollen z.B. M dann ein Nummer welche von der Konstruktion vergeben wird. z.B. M391 
dieser Motor ist dann an dem Schütz K301 angeschlossen welches die Nummer von der Seite des E-Schema erhält. Das bedeutet, die BMK im Schaltschrank 
soll von E-Plan vergeben werden aber die Sensoren und Aktoren an der Maschine sollen die Namen entsprechend manuel vergeben werden. Wir wollen extra nicht die Seite im 
Namen, da wir diese nicht anpassen wollen, wenn sich etwas verschiebt. 

Ich habe z.B. einmal gehört, dass es eine Norm gibt, bei welcher Motoren welche z.B. von einem Schütz geschaltet werden den Buchstaben N bekommen und wenn diese 
von einem FU betreiben werden den Buchstaben NCS Kann mir jemand sagen welche Norm das ist oder mir eine Tabelle geben nach welcher man gehen kann?

Würdet Ihr z.B. die Norm *[FONT=&quot]DIN EN 62424 / VDE 0810-24         Nutzen?       [/FONT]*


----------



## Deep Blue (8 Januar 2020)

Da du E-Plan erwähnt hast, es gibt dort doch bei der Auswahl des BMK die Option, alle verfügbaren anzuzeigen. Die Auswahl ist doch, soweit ich mich erinnere, schön tabellarisch aufgebaut und man kann dort die passende ableiten. Arbeite zu selten damit, aber so ausm Gedächtnis vielleicht ne Anregung?

Sollte deine Frage nicht beantwortet werden kann ich in E-Plan gerne noch mal nachsehen was ich meinte [emoji6]


----------



## hucki (8 Januar 2020)

E-Plan schlägt die Kennzeichnung nach *EN 81346 *(bzw. EN 81346-2) vor, deren Referenzkennzeichen sich nicht nur auf elektrische Bauteile gegrenzen.


----------

